# Need light suggestions for a rimless nano tank



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

maybe check out the new fluval nano? Thinking about getting it for my 4 gallon b/c it has the sunrise/sunset option; I'm tired of my finnex light just popping on in the morning.


----------



## silvertiger3450 (Apr 21, 2012)

Any other suggestions, that is a tad bit on the expensive side for me


----------



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

im currently running a finnex clip light on my 4 gallon, it's about 1/2 the price. It's a good light for my lower light plants (anubias, buce, crypts)


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Desk lamp with fluorescent bulb 6500k is fine. You can easily switch bulbs to get lower or higher light. Not that expensive. They can look good. If you have budget I like twinstar e series with dimmer.

This tank I removed the super fish home 25 hood with light and used a desk lamp


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

aubie98 said:


> im currently running a finnex clip light on my 4 gallon, it's about 1/2 the price. It's a good light for my lower light plants (anubias, buce, crypts)



Sort of second that ..if referring to this one:
https://www.amazon.com/Finnex-FugeR...ocphy=1028224&hvtargid=pla-315830974221&psc=1


W/ the 660nm reds adds some photosynthetic punch..
That said I used the old style (only white/660nm red) and was quite happy w/ the color rendering..


Prob. abit strong for that small of a tank.
It's "old tech" and can't say you can't find something equiv. price wise w/ a few more bells and whistles..
There is a PAR chart on the old style (new shouldn't be much different) but it eludes me atm..


----------



## silvertiger3450 (Apr 21, 2012)

sounds like i will just go with a finnex


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

took longer to find then it should have..
Like I said, older non-blue model.


----------



## silvertiger3450 (Apr 21, 2012)

I actually ended up getting a Chihiros A series 35cm after seeing some great reviews online. Anybody know the exact par of these things tho?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Always forget about those..Will work well. You will need the dimmer..
Guessing around 150-ish..


----------



## silvertiger3450 (Apr 21, 2012)

hm so would that be super high light? i was intending to keep a low tech planted tank ha. Should I go find some fast growing floating plants?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

AFAICT it has a built in dimmer start at like 30%


----------



## madcrafted (Dec 23, 2017)

I have a couple of these on my nano tanks: https://www.amazon.com/Hygger-Aquar...TF8&qid=1534426711&sr=8-3&keywords=hygger+LED I even have decent HC carpet growing with it. For the price, it's unrivaled as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

madcrafted said:


> I have a couple of these on my nano tanks: https://www.amazon.com/Hygger-Aquar...TF8&qid=1534426711&sr=8-3&keywords=hygger+LED I even have decent HC carpet growing with it. For the price, it's unrivaled as far as I'm concerned.


Found this:











Bigger one so par adj down some according to size (less diode overlap)
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads...ihiros-led-par-data-the-power-of-light.43178/
20cm approx 8"


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

silvertiger3450 said:


> I actually ended up getting a Chihiros A series 35cm after seeing some great reviews online. Anybody know the exact par of these things tho?


Those come with in-line dimmer. Extra for wireless one. Good light for the money. Don’t get too caught up in PAR numbers. At full strength it’s high light. Length of photo period, plant mass, plant growth also play a role in how much light u can get away with.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I missed this post earlier so the info may be late but when dealing with small tanks and wanting it to be simple, flexible as well as cheap, I avoid buying specialty fixtures as they are really hard to adjust and expensive. Very popular but I see lots of faults so I go with more flexible and use standard bulb holders which can be anything from a clip on light to a floor lamp that has a flexible arm to hang over the tank. Lots of ways to mount, adjust up and down and very cheap to alter if the first guess is not right!

Look on the auction site for "horizontal plug", if these look right for you. They come in lots of different sizes and different number of LED so I can choose one and just get a second if that is too small and do it for under $25 in most cases for small tanks. I now have six in different sizes and if one is not enough, I can use two!


----------



## madcrafted (Dec 23, 2017)

silvertiger3450 said:


> I have a rimless fish tank measuring 35 x 20 x 23cm (13.7inch x 7.8 x 9). What is a good light to grow some low to medium light plants. Any recommendations is appreciated





jeffkrol said:


> Found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure why the recommendations for such high PAR lighting? Like squirrel hunting with a .50 cal rifle. lol OP wants to grow low to medium light plants in a 9" deep tank.

The one I recommended is cheap and will grow any plant you want in that size tank. I actually have to dim mine. Or you could use a desktop lamp with a CFL bulb or two and be fine.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

I agree with madcrafted. This is about a nano tank those graphs showing PAR for 120cm aren’t even applicable.

The chirhiros light is inexpensive though and comes with a dimmer so it would work fine and have the ability in the future to run different setups.


----------



## silvertiger3450 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ya i will experiment with the light once I receive. Bought it on ebay from Hong Kong so will take a few weeks to get here. Do you think I would need to find a lid for the tank to stop evaporation towards the light tho?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

madcrafted said:


> Not sure why the recommendations for such high PAR lighting? Like squirrel hunting with a .50 cal rifle. lol OP wants to grow low to medium light plants in a 9" deep tank.
> 
> The one I recommended is cheap and will grow any plant you want in that size tank. I actually have to dim mine. Or you could use a desktop lamp with a CFL bulb or two and be fine.



Well they bought it and just posted "representative" PAR data.. I didn't recommend it.. 
I suggested the Finnex clip..


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

silvertiger3450 said:


> Ya i will experiment with the light once I receive. Bought it on ebay from Hong Kong so will take a few weeks to get here. Do you think I would need to find a lid for the tank to stop evaporation towards the light tho?


I’ve had mine over an open top for about 2 years no issues


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

silvertiger3450 said:


> Ya i will experiment with the light once I receive. Bought it on ebay from Hong Kong so will take a few weeks to get here. Do you think I would need to find a lid for the tank to stop evaporation towards the light tho?


I find the LED fixtures tend to have the electronics all pretty close to the LED and heat sink or in an epoxy box located on the cord. That combo leaves me feeling that the warm to hot parts are less prone to being damaged from the small amount of water from evaporation as it tends to be a small amount and gradual so that what might form on other type fixtures, tends to dry up on the LED fixtures. More solder joints than twisted splices? But that can be somewhat a mixed blessing if you have a small spray of any type as the warm cover to protect the LED may be a good place for hard water deposits to form. Not a big problem but one that I have to keep wiped down to avoid losing light.


----------

